# Hunterdon, Warren, Sussex Co. NJ rides?



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

There must be some out there who can offer up some rides & routes through these counties. I've been starting to ride more in Jersey since I'm pretty much exhausting SE Pa. and NJ seems at least as challenging. Am considering a ride from around Philipsburg to High Point taking 519 all the way. Anyone ride this road that can tell me about hills, traffic, etc.?


----------



## GlennMc (Jan 29, 2003)

*Check out*

http://www.wjw.org

Look at the "NJ Bike Map" section
While you're there, sign up for the Jersey Double


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm familiar with 519 between Newton and High Point. It's a nearly perfect road for riding. After doing the High Point Hill Climb last week, I drove down 519 to 206. It's a rolling and twisty road, re-paved just last year with very little traffic on it.

I followed Glenn's link to the West Jersey Wheelmen's web site. They have a ride scheduled for May 28 from Hope to High Point and back (100 miles). The start location is on Rt 519. Follow the link to the lastest copy of "The Spoke" newsletter on their site for more details.


----------



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

*Good info*

The maps are nice. thanks for the link, I just may join the jersey wheelmen...


----------

